# Is it too hot for my CDTs



## Angi (Aug 18, 2012)

I am in Ramona CA. and the weather has been awful. Hot and humid. About 90 to 100 degrees and humid. I have been keeping my torts in until evening when it cools a little, but now I am wondering if they might be better off outside in the heat. Do you think this weather is too extrem for them? They have a hide but it is not a burrow.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Aug 18, 2012)

I have been leaving mine out. I turn the sprinklers on in the morning and then in the afternoon. They come out and drink and eat in the afternoons - sometimes soaking in their water. I have been keeping the garage door open and find most of them in there on the cool floor. If I had more time, I think I would bring them in. (I have been bringing my greeks in because they don't seem to do being too well in this heat.)


----------



## Tom (Aug 18, 2012)

Is it not an option to make them an artificial burrow? Underground stays much cooler, and it's the way their wild counterparts beat the heat.


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

Angi, what type of hide do they have outside? When they are outside are they acting like they are overheating?


----------



## Angi (Aug 18, 2012)

I built them a huge out door garden with a burrow and they ate the rocks an dirt so I put them in a smaller outdoor area on the lawn. I don't want to put any work into their enclosure because I am moving in a week and will be starting over with building enclosures. We are moving to La Mesa and renting this house, so now I need to disasemble all tort areas


----------



## ascott (Aug 18, 2012)

Well Angi, then I would let them be out for most of the day in their lawn area...and if they can move into shade they should be fine....perhaps bring them in between 10am and 2pm...as this is usually the most intense rays of the day....then kick the sprinkler on a time or so during the day to bring the temp down (but that will kick up the humidity a touch )


----------



## SamB (Aug 18, 2012)

We have ours out all day except a soak at noon. we wet their hides and Burrows 2 times a day.and make.sure.they have plenty of.water


----------



## gerberwoman (Aug 20, 2012)

Ramona????? Didn't I go there on a long hot drive when I was in elementary school to see an outdoor play that took place on rocks and hills and totally tripped me out? I am in Ventura county and its been hot here too. I get my two adult CDTorts out of their nighttime safe houses at 7am, and they tend to wander around a few hours looking for sun. When it gets warm enough they are grazing and seem happy, when it gets around noon they have been retiring to their dogloos which are not insulated for heat, and which i keep umbrealls over, it stay pretty cool in those. they come out around 5, eat some more, soak for a second or third time, or if they hear me with the hose( i go in at least thrice daily) come out for a run through 'the sprinkers!' by the time the heat has mellowed at 6:30 or 7 they have been in bed for awhile, which is sad as it's finally cool enough for me to want to spend a few hours sitting ooutside with them. They have been eating more rose petals, hibiscus flowers and high content lettuces than usual too. Hope you like La Mesa, I lived there about20 years ago and have nothing but pleasant memories.


----------



## Angi (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a play called Ramona, but I don't think it is put on in Ramona. It is much hotter here than most of San Diego. I hope I like it in La Mesa it is a little cooler and I will have a pool, but the house is older and seems smaller even though it is 500 square feet larger so I am freaking out a little. My husband grew up in Ventura. He loved Camarillo.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 20, 2012)

as long as they have access to shade throughout the day, the heat won't bother them, it's what they do.


----------

